# Piko Instruction Sheets



## Larry S. (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone have extra instruction sheets for the Piko Sonneberg engine house and the Sonneberg goods depot? While on the subject, what's the best glue for the Piko brick wall sections? I would like to use MEK. It seems like the mating surfaces need sanded to make glue work.

Larry S.
Southern Ohio Narrow Gauge Railroad


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the Uhu glue supplied in the kits and it has held up for more than five years here in wet western Washington.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Test the MEK on a hidden surface. If the plastic melts, it will work.
Be careful with use, good ventilation and gloves, I believe it can pass through skin.
Piko's glue has gotten good reviews.

John


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used Marine Goop outdoors in Florida. It has held up quite well in our heat a rain.


----------



## Larry S. (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone have extra instruction sheets for the Piko Sonneberg goods depot?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to the Colorado Model Structures site. There is a video done by Maui Mike on how to assemble the Colorado buildings. He mentions that there is a releaser used to extract the pieces from the molds. This releaser hinders the gluing process. The video is well done. Regards, Dennis.


----------

